# Kona Queen



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

I got queens from them one time. The customer service was great, one out of five of the queens were alive a year later (rejection and supercedure). It happens sometimes. I'm not saying it was Kona doing a bad job. Actually I'd probably order from them again, and work a little harder at introduction before I judged them on a small order that didn't thrive.


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

I go in with another beekeeper every year. he gets 400 every week for a month and I get 150 out of the first order and 100 out of the last. Great queens, no chemicals in the wax to harm the drones seman or queens ovaries...


----------



## swamprat (Jan 5, 2009)

my monter gets his quen from kona he says they always have good weather so bees are never late.and the queens do great


----------



## thesurveyor (Aug 20, 2002)

rainesridgefarm,

Which do you prefer from them the Italian's or the Carni's?


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

I prefer nwc, the way they build up in the spring and shut down in the winter fits my managment style. I only do honey no pollenation


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

*Good Kona Queen*

Last year alone we bought thousands of queens from Kona, very satisfied with results.
Place your orders early, Gus gets lots of orders.

Aaron Fisher


W. Fisher Bee Farm.


----------

